# Kohana attacked by classmate!



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

We had our weekly agility class tonight (Sunday) at the usual place and usual time. I walked in with Kohana on her leash and my husband at my side with Kohana wearing a santa hat and her Christmas ruffle collar, when one of her classmates ran up to her and attacked her! I think she is a Russell Terrier (but bigger or like the old RCA dogs). "Twilight" was off leash and a little girl (about 10) is her handler. Twilight came running at Kohana and pounced on her snarling like what you would see in movies as a bad dog fight. I couldn't pick Kohana as Twilight was snapping so at Kohana and it all happened so quickly. My husband kicked Twilight and she was still going after Kohana. One would think the little girl's father would have gotten up out of his chair to get his dog off of Kohana - but no, not a word from him or no correction from the little girl to Twilight! Kohana is not the first dog to be attacked in our class either - she first went after Katie the Akita, then Coco a large black Labrador, then Hillary a large German Sheppard and now Kohana. Our Trainer came running over to get Twilight off Kohana but my husband had already stopped Twilight. Does anyone know the law as far as an aggressive dog after other dogs in a classroom setting? This is getting out of hand ~ any suggestions before one of our dogs becomes seriously injuried from this bully? After class Twilights family left and the rest of us stayed and talked with our trainer ~ my husband told our trainer that if Twilight goes after Kohana again he won't be nice! Kohana wasn't bleeding at all, but when the Akita got attacked she made her bleed! Our trainer has told the family they must keep Twilight on her leash or in a crate when it is not her turn, but they don't always comply with our trainers wishes.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Libby,
That is awful!!!! I don't know what grounds you have to stand on since this happened in a private setting, however, I would imagine it wouldn't matter if the county animal control was called and this was reported. It would be best I would think if all the other's whose dogs had also had an incident with same dog, also filed a report. Also, could you all stand up to the trainer and let it be known, that if that dog returns you all won't be returning and will spread the word about how this trainer isn't doing her part to protect all the dogs that come to her class. That is the part that shocks me. What good is it to have a dog like that in this class setting? 

I am so shocked the owner nor the trainer really did anything. I am soooo glad that Kohana is ok though.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Libby,

How terrible!!! Poor Kohana....give her a big hug for me. I am so glad she is ok. I hope it didn't make her scared of dogs now.

In the dog classes I take the trainer tells everyone up front if a dog gets aggressive and attacks he can not attend class. It happened in my first dog class, dog got off leash and went after another dog. Well...he did not come back to class.

I would hate a class where I had to worry about a dog attacking another dog.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Good grief, Libby, that is awful. Unbelievable. What is the matter with the trainer?! Twilight should be banished from the class at once. After the FIRST attack on the Akita.
Poor Kohana!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes!!! At my old training club there was a rule if 2 incidents happened, your dog had to wear a muzzel. There was a retriever mix that came to class with a muzzel on. 

I would have gone nuts. It isn't just the getting hurt- no blood, it is the fear that would be set in your dogs mind that could be damaging, especially when competing! And are they going to wait until there is a serious injury! Maybe your husband shoot insert his foot up the owners... ugh, sorry I hate bad dog owners!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I think you need to talk to the trainer and find out what action she/he plans to take.

My conformation trainer is a major stickler about this. My first Hav stood on his back legs in class and did the paddywhack wave at a big ol' AmStaff (pit bull) because she reminded him of his buddy, Butterball, from obedience. Within just a couple of minutes, she broke loose from her handler and charged my Hav snarling and growling and snapping, trying to rip him up. It was a very freaky moment. That dog was immediately dismissed from coming to the class and any dog had to meet the trainer prior to joining the class (even if the handler has been attending with other dogs). We had a Briard that acted aggressive one time, but didn't break loose, so she got a second chance. She snapped at another dog the next week and was dismissed also. There should be no tolerance for aggressive dogs, IMO. At worst, a muzzle policy should be enforced. (I like that idea, Amanda!)


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Kathy, Lynn, Amy & Amanda for your support! Kohana and I love going to agility class and even though I knew about Twilight's attacks on the other classmates in class I was very unprepared for the attack tonight. Twilight was on the opposite side of the building when we entered so it didn't even cross my mind that it would be a problem. Poor Kohana shook in my arms for a good 5 minutes after it happened. This is a public place at the Tony Russo's ARF facility in Walnut Creek, California. I am going to call the director tomorrow and at least leave a message for her to give me a call back before next class time ~ we are off next week. Thank you all for your support and care of Kohana and her other classmates and for all your good suggestions! I will let the director know what has been happening as we all want a safe environment for our dogs in class.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly ~ I'm going to get right on this as we should all not be afraid of this dog taking over our class. We each pay $20 for an hour class and this kind of atmosphere is frightening. I hope your Havanese was alright - did you grab him before the dog got to yours? If I would've put my hands in between them they would've been chomped on ~ such a scary situation to be and it happened so quickly!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

He had never been around any aggression and his best friend was a big pit bull named Butterball when it happened. In addition, he had an unshakable spirit. He darted behind my daughter and my daughter kneed the dog really hard in the nose just as the owner yelled out some kind of recall command that stopped him from going farther.

On the other hand, Hillary was attacked ringside at two different shows with a couple of months in between. After the second attack it took MONTHS to get her confidence up again, and I don't blame her. I ended up showing up "absent" (not showing) and just sitting ringside with her or would leave her ringside with our trainer so she could get comfortable with going to the shows again. In the sport of dogs, anyone involved should know better than to allow any aggressive behavior at all.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Awh Kimberly, poor Hillary ~ two times too many! That's horrible! In the show ring or even near it aren't the owners fined for the behavior of their dogs? I remember the Gazzette having pages of fines for AKC owners for some kind of misbehavior either from the dog or the owner. We already talked to our trainer tonight and we are going to talk to her again before the next class. It seems really strange as Twilight seems fine near people, it is just a problem with her and other dogs. I don't know if she was a rescue dog or raised by the family as a puppy.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I hope the facility director is able to do more for the safety of the other students and their owners than your trainer has. I can't believe this dog and its owners haven't been banned after repeated attacks. 

I'm glad Kohana is okay. Hope your class becomes a safe place for everyone - and soon!

Wanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Libby, you are paying for this right??? If you and your dog cannot get what they need out of the class because they are constantly on the watch for an aggressive dog, then you are not getting what you are paying for. After all those incidents you all should have required that the owner be dismissed from the class all together. I would bet that if you all said that you would have to find another trainer due to your dog being "attacked" and the possibilty is still there, then so be it! You are there for a "good reason" teaching & positive socialization of your dog - that is NOT positive! To me I would think that Kohona and the other dogs, could develop a fear of other dogs! I am so sorry you had to go thru this.


----------



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

Please keep us updated! I've had a similar encounter with a LARGE German Shepherd who attacked 3 dogs in our class as well as snapping at the trainer! Unfortunately, I think the dog is the one who wears the pants in the family. The owners are obviously unable to care for a dog of that magnitude, and they have even admitted to us that their intent is to raise him as a guard dog! Yet the trainer never said anything about banning the dog from further classes!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Libby how awful. The trainer should have dismissed the dog the first time. I cannot believe the owner didn't say anything to you. I would be mortified and making sure I spoke with you after class. Some people have no etiquette. Wonder why their dog doesn't have it either.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was telling my husband this story and he reminded me about the standard poodle that attacked Isabelle in class! I totally forgot. I was leaving a class and I had both dogs on seperate leashes and I was carrying my crate and a loose standard poodle came up and lifted Belle right off the ground. No one was with it and I immediately dropped everything grabbed the dog by the mouth screaming and Belle came out easily. Isabelle was scared but ofcourse turned around to fight back. Everyone in the class near the door there saw and there was no owner. Apparently, she had her dog in a "sit stay" while she was in the bathroom. While Belle wasn't hurt, it didn't matter! Everyone saw and she was asked to not come back after the next club meeting. The club has very harsh rules on watching your dog and having it under control. It is really up to the owner to know their dog best. The owner apologized to me over and over and I just said to her, I am sorry you didn't have your dog in your control but I am glad I was right there for my dog- All I could think of is she should have known better. Some of the older club members knew this dog had issues before so it was just another incident to them. I just happened to be leaving at the time and didn't know but luckily, I was right there. Just imagine if it was an offleash agility run and you couldn't get there for a bit of time. I would definitely make a big issue out of it!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I would think the trainer should ask twighlight to leave the class. I doubt their 20 dollars is worth all the other people in the class not coming back. Twighlight seems to need obedience training not agility. Poor Kuhanna. I am glad she is ok.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh, Libby, that is such a terrifing experience!

I have had many instances where my Aussie's were attacked while I was walking them on lead! So much so, that my one Aussie became aggresive when any dog approached
her (it was horrible!). 

I don't understand people who don't control their dogs. They let them run around off lead, or unsecured on the property when they KNOW they have an agression problem!
One owner of two black Labs that ran across the road to attack my dogs told me that I should have sprayed her dogs with pepper mace!

Another thing that is really scary is dogs that run out at your car when you are driving down the road!

Sounds like Twilight needs to be booted out of this class and put in 1:1 training to work on the agression problem before the dog is allowed back in a group setting.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby, I am so sorry to hear about Kohana being attacked. How frightening that must have been. I'm glad she is okay. It sounds like Twilight needs some individual training before coming to a group class. I'm really kind of shocked that the trainer didn't make them leave or immediately crate their dog. As for the owners not doing anything, well, they should have been sent home without their dog and should never be allowed to even own one if they are as stupid as they acted that night.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver was attacked once and still hasn't forgotten [email protected]#$%^&* dog. (It lives up the street and we stay away!)
The trainer and company should do some thing to help you guys and Kohana get over this. Hope Kohana is OK. No 10 year old child should be in charge of a dog like that!
I would send a letter to the company documenting this attack and the fact it has happened before (just in case)
I know the company has a good reputation but.......
Sorry to vent but this kind of thing happens to often.:frusty:
Sally


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Thank you Kathy, Lynn, Amy & Amanda for your support! Kohana and I love going to agility class and even though I knew about Twilight's attacks on the other classmates in class I was very unprepared for the attack tonight. Twilight was on the opposite side of the building when we entered so it didn't even cross my mind that it would be a problem. Poor Kohana shook in my arms for a good 5 minutes after it happened. This is a public place at the Tony Russo's ARF facility in Walnut Creek, California. I am going to call the director tomorrow and at least leave a message for her to give me a call back before next class time ~ we are off next week. Thank you all for your support and care of Kohana and her other classmates and for all your good suggestions! *I will let the director know what has been happening as we all want a safe environment for our dogs in class.*


*
* Check your paperwork I bet there is something about that kind of dog and then DEMAND they honor their contracts!
This kind of thing makes me sooooooooo mad!
Sally


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a good point, Sally. 
Libby, I agree that you should send a letter to the company so it is documented.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Libby:

I just saw this - how terrible...

I know Jeanne watches like a hawk when she is there - I am surprised the trainer lets him off leash - she always seems to responsible....

keep us posted with what happens...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Gosh Libby how scary.

I strongly believe this dog needs to be removed from the class. Training is suppose to be positive and fun not scared and nervous. Kohana is also going to sense your fear every time you go to class and are near this dog now. To me fear is not good in agility training and could passably hold back some of the dogs in their training.

At my training center we are all in the ring unleashed working on different things at the same time, the DO NOT allow aggressive dogs in our class. My school actually has a separate class for Reactive dogs that way they can be gated off and also worked with on these issues.

I really hope you get this worked out Libby, I would hate to see this effect you & Kohana's training.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your concern of Kohana and the other dogs in class. Our class is an intermediate class and we are all at the point of doing each dog individually through a specified course indoors, then on occassion we line up outside to do the dog walk, & an A-frame set up outside during the winter months. The whole class except Twilight and the sweetest big German Sheppard (that would never harm anyone) all started out in the first class ever of agility, so we all know one another pretty well, as well as our dogs. All the dogs are girls except for the big sweet German Sheppard is a boy. All the dogs attacked have been girls. 

Every class night the majority of the dogs sit in crates while they wait for their turn to run the course. Kohana doesn't have a crate usually as they are all filled so she is latched to the wall, but most the time my husband sits with her as he comes to watch. After Twilights first attack with Katie the Akita our trainer told the little girl to never have Twilight off leash again and to always crate her. The big thing that got me after that first time, Katie would be taken outside until it was her turn and I think it should've been Twilight to leave the room. Each time Twilight has attacked a dog she is either coming or leaving the agility course - but this is a large big room with the dogs in waiting on the walls of this big square room. When Twilight attacked Kohana we were just entering this big room and Twilight was off leash running the course before class started. 

My biggest dissappointment through all of these attacks, the father has never said he was sorry to any of us! What a clod he is and is not a responsible dog owner and in my opinion if Twilight was a rescue she should be rehomed with a responsible family! If this family shows back up after my attempt to get them banned my husband is going to tell the father if Twilight ever goes after Kohana again there will be no mercy for Twilight. We cannot just stand there and let Kohana get attacked again!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Libby- This is *AWFUL!!* I know who this dog is, since it was at the general Christmas potluck party and we were told the dogs' names. Fortunately, all the dogs were leashed, crated and tethered, so no incidents could occur. But its always my worst fear. Catherine is right, I watch everything like a hawk. That's because my first Hav was attacked while walking on leash by an unleashed dog. She wasn't hurt, but it made a serious impact on her friendliness to other dogs. It took a ton of work to get her to trust again. Twilight isn't in Maddie's class, but occasionally, people show up to our class to do a "make-up". If I see Twilight, I will tell the trainer that Maddie won't be participating and we'll leave. I'll mention my concerns to her next class, even though Twilight isn't in our class. It does really all come down to the owner. As you've said, the German Shepherd is a sweetheart. He's so gentle and loving. But Twilight obviously has an unstable temperament, and shouldn't be allowed to continue. I'll back you up all the way!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm glad Kohana was not hurt. I can't believe some people - they just sat there and did nothing. What if it had been the other way around? I'm glad the trainer handled it, but they should have done more. I think the attacker should have been asked to leave.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Libby,

That's just terrible and I am glad that Kohana suffered no physical (and hopefully no emotional) damage. I am just shocked over the behavior of the father and the daughter, to me this is just shocking. They need to take control of the dog and they do owe evryone an appology. I also don't understand your trainer. I agree, with previous posters, Twilight's owners need to be asked to leave or at the very least muzzle their dog. Their unremorseful attitude shows that they don't think there is anything wrong with their dog's behavior. 

As far as being agressive to other dogs on a leash, it's actually not unusual. My dogs are great with other dogs when everyone is off leash, but put them or other dogs on leashes and the attitude totally changes. It's like they are protecting who's on the other end of their leash. They get barky, agressive and down right bratty. I hate to have all three on leash at the same time.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Jeanne for your support. I'm hoping things will iron themselves out once I get to talk to the director and again to our trainer and there won't be a problem for anyone having Twilight in their class. I'll let you know what I find out when someone answers the phone over there or responds to my letter.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Libby,

I was shocked to read about this. I'm glad Kohana is all right. Twilight really should not be allowed to participate in the class. Perhaps she can get 1 on 1 individual training instead. But to be in a group setting is just unacceptable to the other people in the class. Sometimes I think people worry more about offending the perpetrator than the protecting everyone else. It is unfortunate, but not that surprising, that Twilight's owners are not taking responsibility for the situation. We recently went to Safari West in CA where I saw a little girl take a large branch to try to dislodge some beautiful parrots that were in a high tree. I didn't see any parents around and told her to stop before she was able to poke the bird's eye out! 

I'm sorry that nothing has been done about this problem and that it has gone on this long. Keep us posted.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Libby--how is Kohana now being around other dogs?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Sally, we haven't been around any other dogs since the attack happened except for the class itself. Kohana is our one and only so I don't know what the impact is on her. I want to rent out the facility though either Friday or Saturday as my daughter is coming up from San Diego and bringing her 3 year old Bichon Frise. We wanted to let the dogs do agility while she's here. I haven't gotten an answer over at ARF so am not sure if the class part is even open. I'll let you know ~ I want to see too how she is when we go back over to class.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow..Libby,

I just caught up on this thread and I'm SO sorry to hear this happened! 

I wish I could say it is shocking that the owner never apologized...but with everything I've seen around my neighborhood and how people are about their dogs' behavior...it is way too common, sadly!

I'm glad she wasn't seriously hurt! The little dog across the street was attacked by the same dog that bit my son in the face, and that dog is STILL really sketchy and afraid of other dogs, they are having a hard time resocializing her to other dogs.

hugs,
Kara


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kara,

Thank you for your concern. Your neighbor's dog that was attacked by the dog that also bit your son, what are they doing about that dog? How is your son around bigger dogs now - I bet he has reservations being near them and I sure don't blame him ~ I would too! Has he healed without any physical scaring?

The poor little dog that got attacked too, it doesn't understand and now has to face being frightened all the time. 

After it happened to Kohana I held her close and she trembled. I have called several times over at the ARF facility and am getting no response. Below is the waiver we have to sign for each new set of classes.

_RELEASE/WAIVER OF LIABILITY: The guardian of student dog acknowledges and understands that he/she is allowing said dog to train at ARF at his/her own risk. Tony La Russa's Animal Rescue Foundation and its owners, officers, directors, employees, agents, contractors, and affiliates shall not be liable, and the guardian expressly releases and waives any claim of liability, for personal/bodily injury or damages, property damage, or any other type of damage including injury to pet, or for any loss of injury to person or property of pet. This waiver/release is in tended to be a complete release of any responsibility for personal injury or damage and/or property loss or damages sustained by guardian. Guardian also expressly agrees to hold harmless, defend and indemnify Tony La Russa's Animal Rescue Foundation from any and all claims arising out of visits by said dog of guardian including any and all claims by third parties for loss of or injury or damage to person or property and/or loss of or injury or damage to pet._
_RELEASE/WAIVER OF LIABILITY: The guardian of student dog acknowledges and understands that he/she is allowing said dog to train at ARF at his/her own risk. Tony La Russa's Animal Rescue Foundation and its owners, officers, directors, employees, agents, contractors, and affiliates shall not be liable, and the guardian expressly releases and waives any claim of liability, for personal/bodily injury or damages, property damage, or any other type of damage including injury to pet, or for any loss of injury to person or property of pet. This waiver/release is in tended to be a complete release of any responsibility for personal injury or damage and/or property loss or damages sustained by guardian. Guardian also expressly agrees to hold harmless, defend and indemnify Tony La Russa's Animal Rescue Foundation from any and all claims arising out of visits by said dog of guardian including any and all claims by third parties for loss of or injury or damage to person or property and/or loss of or injury or damage to pet._

_If, at any time, the trainer judges that a dog or handler is jeopardizing the safety of people or other dogs in the class, the trainer may request that the dog be removed from class._

This last paragraph is really my only hope and I will have to talk to our trainer and talk to the others in class and force Twilight and her family out of the class and out of the center. I still will contact the center but the waiver doesn't look like much hope.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Libby,

They aren't doing anything about the dog. The owner did come over after the attack and offered to get rid of the dog, my husband encouraged him too....but they never did. They were just totally *placating* us. The dog has attacked 3-4 people, Killed a cat and a litter of kittens and attacked atleast 2 dogs that I know of. My son is okay around dogs, he doesn't like them in his face, naturally...he's not scared of Gucci, but gets a little frightened around big dogs..so did I after I was attacked when I was about 8...it takes awhile.

He'll have a scar on his lip for the rest of his life, but its not really too bad.

I think you should sit down and write a letter to the owner of the facility or manager, and really explain why you feel this dog should not be given any more chances.

Because, sometimes when you call people or talk in person, you may forget to may key points, etc. and letters are usually really more effective in situations like this because people can re-read and give some thought to what you say and not be able to get defensive immediately and not hear what you are concerned about. You could also include that last sentence in your argument. Next time it happens, there could be a serious injury..or even death! That dog does not belong there, at all! Nor does the owner!

Kara


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kara,

Oh my goodness I can't believe the SPCA doesn't take the dog that bite your son and attacked other people and killed a cat and kittens! What are they waiting for - somone to be killed? By law, in any state can't you call the SPCA to intervein? This dog sounds vicious! Twilight is not vicious or aggressive to people it is just to dogs. I just wrote the trainer and these were her words:

_*Thanks for your concern and I've been thinking about this for a while too, and have emailed Twilight's dad (John) about this. They are going to make sure their dog is on-leash all the time except for their turn for sequence. As for Greg's dog, Kaitlin can stay in a crate while any other dog's running (which is why I brought crates in-specifically to prevent dog fights), it's Greg's choice to take her to outside, which he can change any time since we have lots of crates available. *_

_*I suppose the dog is getting more possessive and I should have done something to change its behavior. It was the nicest dog in the world just a few months ago, and changed last couple months. I'll make sure it'll never happen again though. *_

My husband said he'd have a talk with the dad if he returns and it looks like they aren't going to do anymore than what was said above. I can just see what will happen if she returns and we stay - they will be careful in the beginning and then will laspe back into old habits in the weeks to come until the next victim. I'm going to write a formal letter and send it to the facility even though they have the waiver.

Gosh I hate this! I'm going to do some checking to see where there are other agility classes held nearby.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

_



 I can just see what will happen if she returns and we stay - they will be careful in the beginning and then will laspe back into old habits in the weeks to come until the next victim.

Click to expand...

Sadly, that is probably EXACTLY what will happen! I would just keep up a strong fight. That response sounds a little non-chalant to me, like "Oh, well.." type of sound to it  I can see why you are getting more frustrated! Maybe you could talk to some other people in the class and rally them to your cause? There can be power in numbers! You shouldn't be forced to find a new class, the unruly dog and non-apologetic owner should!

As for the laws here, since 'most' of the incidences have happened on their property, or near the property...they deem the dog as being 'protective' and that being a "normal" reaction! Yeah, right! The lady across the street just had her dog in the front yard and Cujo (Scooby) came running from 3 houses down to attack it! I don't think they take dog attacks very seriously, not as serious as human attacks, I suppose  I joke about hitting the accelerator if I see Cujo in the street, but honestly, I don't know if I'm even joking!

Kara_


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kara I sure hear you! I am glad I have my husband with me at every class and he said he's going to have a talk with the dad ~ I just hope it doesn't end up in a fist fight! The dad is a real jerk! The little girl runs around mapping out the course (without her dog) and runs into people and doesn't say a thing ~ but what should I expect with having a dad like hers! 

Thank you Kara ~ I appreciate it!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

That dog would have been kicked out of my dog club. I would talk to the board of the club, is there a board??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Libby, I am SO sorry to read about the incident and how Kohana was attacked! No sense in me repeating what many others have said here, but I do hope that Kohana never fears going to agility or other dog events as that would be the worst thing. For something like that to change our dog's character is totally unfair and devastating. I am anxious to hear about your next class(es) and how Kohana reacts, if at all. Good luck!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you Marj! We go back tomorrow night and I just got an email from our trainer to let us all know that the family has been warned if they return. I'll let you know how Kohana reacts and if there are any changes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Libby,

I hope all goes well for Kohana in her class tomorrow night! :couch2::tea:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Libby,
I just caught up with this thread and was horrified to read your predicament. I do hope that Kohana feels confidant and comfortable to get back into training. Good luck with resolving the issue of irrresponsible owners of the aggressive dog in the class!

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
How close are you to Pleasanton? Lori Abbott has classes there and she will not tolerate that kind of behavior. The bad part of it is if this dog ever really participates in a regular agility competition just think of what could happen. There are dogs that are on loose leashes and the people at those shows will not put up with a dog that is not in control.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Elaine,

I know of Lori Abbott and one of your pups named Joy! I have heard Lori does all the AKC Agility shows and is a very busy lady! I am fairly close to Pleasanton - about 15 miles - I thought she was in Livermore. I'll be sure to check it out - Thank you! Do you know if she does any conformation training? There is a drop-in at Arf in Walnut Creek where we are going to start on Thursday nights for conformation. I was going to go to Kimberly's but her trainer moved to another state. 

We went to class tonight and it was just Kohana and Twilight! When it was Kohana's turn I took her off leash and she ran to the door to get out. About 15 minutes later when it was Twilight's turn she ran right to Kohana, but my husband stopped her and she didn't try it again. I don't think Twilight is a purebred dog and won't be able to go AKC. I'll check into Lori's class!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh my, Libby. Do you think the other members of the class dropped out because of Twilight?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would be looking for another class and trainer. Then ask for a refund to let the trainer know that it is because they have not controlled the class by letting Twilight dominate the other dogs. It is so much harder to rebuild confidence in a dog that has been scared than to do the whole agility course. I can not believe that dog is still there.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Jane said:


> Oh my, Libby. Do you think the other members of the class dropped out because of Twilight?


I was thought something like that would happen.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

After the third time of this happening the family only now gets a "warning"? That's just ridiculous...there would be no way I would want to go back there. Find yourself and Kohana a better place to go to for classes and send them a not so nice good-bye letter telling them to have fun with their one-on-one training with Twilight...


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Libby,
I'd definitely find a new trainer. It's not right that Twilight is even in a group class. He should be in one on one training until he can handle being around other dogs. The fact that he went after Kohana again would be enough for me to ask for a refund and go elsewhere. If the trainer allows Twilight in a group class I'd question her abilities as a trainer. It sounds an awful lot like she's in it only for the money and not for the good of the dogs.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Good grief, Libby. I cannot believe this situation persists. The trainer is an idiot, sorry, just completely unprofessional. You should demand your money back and get an attorney friend to write both the dog owner and training facility a stern letter.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Libby,
Her website is www.abbadogs.com and you may be right as to where she lives. She lists her schedule on her website. She is great and you need to let her know what happened to Kahona, as she may have a fear problem in class. You also might start getting her back out around other dogs to let her know they are not all bad. I don't know if Laurie does any confirmation classes as her main thing is agility, but you can ask her if she knows of any in your area. I got to watch Joy at Eukanuba and Dennis and I are trying to go to more of her shows. Kit, her new girl from me, will start her agility carrier in June or July. It will be fun to see how she does and if she can follow in Joy's footsteps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Libby,

That is just so bizarre that the trainer would even put you alone together with Twilight!

I would go somewhere else before your Hav starts developing a fear of other dogs..
(which happened to one of my Aussie's that had been attacked several times..)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am shocked she didn't stop class at that point, when the dog is running away. Heaven forbid if she was scared and someone opened that door. I would ask for a refund and just say it is obvious Libby is too stressed in a class with a dog that has attacked her. Maybe the trainer will realize class is going to get awfully lonely with just twilight!


----------

